# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Usando la Función Redondear para Redondear Números a Miles

## ExcelTip

Para redondear números a miles usando la función Redondear, y mostrar el número con tres ceros:

Por ejemplo, para redondear el número 5.233.501, use la función Redondear: 
=Rendondear(B1, -3)
El resultado es 5.234.000.

Para redondear números a miles usando formato personalizado:
Por ejemplo, redondear el número 5.233.501 y mostrar el número sin los últimos tres ceros, Cambie el formato de número en la celda a: #.###,
El resultado es 5.234.

----------

